# The best way to kill lilly pads



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I am doing some pond maintenance and trying to get rid of some lilly pads that are chocking a pond. I have a 12v sprayer, a boat, and have pond safe glyphsophosphate (shoreklear) that the company recommends for lilly pads. Does anyone have an reecommendations to get good coverage on the pads? 


Thanks!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Use dye available for mixing with herbicide so you can see where you've sprayed


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

EdA said:


> Use dye available for mixing with herbicide so you can see where you've sprayed


Perfect. Just the answer I was looking for.

Thanks


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

In my own humble personal experience, dynamite is a great Lilly pad remover and also clears underwater hazards and cuts down on pesky frog build up.

.


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Ken Bora said:


> In my own humble personal experience, dynamite is a great Lilly pad remover and also clears underwater hazards and cuts down on pesky frog build up.
> 
> .


Not to mention that would just be really cool.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Bump up that post Ken where you told the story of blowing up your pond-it was totally cool!!

I'm Awesome regards,


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

we use a dry chemical called Carmex (not sure if I spelled it right) but it worked great and its not harmful to humans or pets. you can run your dogs in it right after application cleans everything including lilly pads. Ponds look great at our club grounds. If you want more details e-mail me your questions and I will get the answers. [email protected]


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Robbie Knutson said:


> we use a dry chemical called Carmex (not sure if I spelled it right) but it worked great and its not harmful to humans or pets.


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=53891


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Illegal to use Karmex here in Illinois. Might want to do some checking before you use it on ponds again.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

how bout this...............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYNVjGZ14po

Vikki

PS Steve how are you feeling?


----------



## CCMO (Jun 19, 2007)

Trouble with Shore Klear is getting enough chemical to stick to the plant.
Had great results with Navigate, its granular and spreads easy with hand seeder.
Here are some other options-

http://aquaplant.tamu.edu/database/emergent_plants/white_water_lily_mgmt.htm


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats all news to me. Looks like we better look into this better thank you. We better talk to the source that told us it was ok to use and find out the exact stough we used. I'm glad there was a thread that came out on this.


EdA said:


> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=53891


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Sabireley said:


> I am doing some pond maintenance and trying to get rid of some lilly pads that are chocking a pond. I have a 12v sprayer, a boat, and have pond safe glyphsophosphate (shoreklear) that the company recommends for lilly pads. Does anyone have an reecommendations to get good coverage on the pads?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Steve,

In addition to the dye you may want to use a sticking agent -- surfactant, to help the herbicide stay on the pads longer. Take a look at the label -- the directions may address the use of surfactants. I always use them on land applications.

george Fiebelkorn


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I picked up some non ionic surfactant tonight. The formula is is 8 pints per 100gal of glyphsophospate solution. Lillies will die, along with some cat tails.
Isn't soap a non ionic surfactant?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sabireley said:


> I picked up some non ionic surfactant tonight. The formula is is 8 pints per 100gal of glyphsophospate solution. Lillies will die, along with some cat tails.
> Isn't soap a non ionic surfactant?


Surfactant works better but liquid dish detergent is an effective substitute, anything that breaks the surface tension of the waxy leaf coating enhancing herbicide absorption by the leaves


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

I once used a product called AquaCide. Pellets that you spread out over the water, they sink and it kills the lilly pads at the root. Did a nice job clearing a hole in our swamp that was chocked with pads.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Here is the link for aquacide

http://www.killlakeweeds.com/index.cfm?CFID=8912830&CFTOKEN=52874112


----------



## cottageman (Oct 27, 2017)

Another alternative that some of my fellow neighbors have used has been these mats that kill off all the weed below it and create a nice swimming area. Its nice since you don't have to any uptake to killing off the lilly pads. We bought them from Good Bye to Muck


----------



## cottageman (Oct 27, 2017)

Forgot to post the link to their site, sorry, https://www.goodbyetomuck.com/product/lakemat


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

You seem to like old threads.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Depends on what you've got. shallow infestations are impossible to kill without dredging. I don't care how much chemical you dump on it. Been there, done it on the oldest grounds in the northwest. It takes a regular program which most can't afford on a chemical routine and usually, the root of the problem needs to be addressed before even thinking a chemical route will have any impact.


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

Does anyone use grass carp?


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

We kill them with 2-4-D.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Arnie said:


> Does anyone use grass carp?


Grass Carp in many states need a state permit, in Texas it used to be 4 fish per water acre...they do a great job on grass, duck weed and a few others but won't tackle the lily pads


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

David McCracken said:


> We kill them with 2-4-D.


This is* not *an ideal chemical for aquatic weeds and probably not legal in most states, plus I'm not sure they would be effective on lilly pads since they have such a waxy surface.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Since posting the original question, we have totally eradicated the lily pads. A combination of one dose of Flouridone on the pond with the biggest problem and several years of knocking them back with Rodeo +aqua safe surfactant, we have eliminated them on several acres of ponds. We took care of all of the cattails as well. We do have some subsurface weeds growth, but the 20yo grass carp seem to keep that under control. I added blue dye to the Rodeo to see where I have been, and paddled around in a boat spraying with a backpack sprayer. Thankfully the lilies were not replaced with filamentous algae.

Steve


----------

